# Help installing Timur's Kernel on 1st gen



## mait1127 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have my 1st gen Nexus 7- 3G rooted and unlocked but can't get it to install the ROM. I hit recovery mode and it won't install (see attached). Did I do something wrong? Or can someone please walk me through this? Thanks.


----------



## mad212 (Oct 10, 2013)

I think its cuz you need a custom recovery. TWRP or CWM. Download goomanager from the play store and install twrp from the app.

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Jan 31, 2014)

I could only to get it to install with CCM. It would fail with TWRP


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

You need TWRP v2.5.0, friend.


----------



## smassie75 (Feb 12, 2014)

I ran into this situation myself. It's fixable, but you have to be familiar with fastboot commands.

If you're not, look into it and then follow the link below.

http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/103

Follow the instructions under Download - Recovery Image Method.

I did this myself last night after hours of frustration. I am currently back to Stock 4.4.2 Rooted with TWRP recovery.

That all being said, I cannot get this rom to install through TWRP. It's not my first round with rooting or flashing custom roms. The post above said that they had to us ClockWork Recovery. Are there known issues flashing from TWRP that I missed?

Thank you all, I'm looking forward to getting this rom running for my fixed install.

*EDIT: I switched to CWM and flashed the ROM no issues at all. Booting now after install.*


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Do I need to quote myself?

Newer versions of TWRP didn't work good for me as well, but, v2.5.0.0 works!! Use that version.


----------



## smassie75 (Feb 12, 2014)

xapt3r5 said:


> Do I need to quote myself?
> 
> Newer versions of TWRP didn't work good for me as well, but, v2.5.0.0 works!! Use that version.


I'm sorry if you feel like every problem only has one solution. I stated what worked for me, as did you. Bravo for us both. The end result is in helping the OP if I'm not mistaken and the more options they have available, the better off they are IMO.


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm sorry if you feel like not being clear about your preference, when it comes to custom recovery and if I missunderstood you for being unsure how to get TWRP working.

You asked about TWRP issues - I said that ony newer versions have those. Sorry if that didn't sound helpful at all, for you.

The main goal is, of course to help the OP, so let's stick to that.


----------

